# Suction dives into vaccum



## c_packer (Jun 3, 2007)

I installed a new 13 seer Trane 2.5 ton split heat-pump. All new components air handler, ref. lines, outdoor unit and t-stat. I was called back and checked pressures suction first started jumping from 20 to 60 psi. then it pulled down to a vaccum. Head pressure maintained 175 psi. Inside temp was 83 and 89 outside. I was told the compressor was faulty and swapped it out. But now having the same problem.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome C Packer:
Find out what kind of metering device is used, is the whole evaporator coil cooling? You know, if the suction line is cool all the way back to the compressor, you don't have high efficiency. The unit may be designed to run in a vacum for extreme efficiency. Make sure there is not a connection that is crimped or one or more capilliary lines flattened for some reason.
Glenn


----------

